# QVC-HD Launches



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1024579



> QVC Goes HD
> 
> Shopping Channel Now Available In High-Definition
> 
> ...


DirecTV must really be out of HD bandwidth if this channel didn't launch.


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Why!?


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Just what we need a shopping chanel in HD.:eek2:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's only a matter of time before everything goes HD, folks. I think it's a good thing - it will shame other channels that aren't yet HD into getting off their collective duffs and investing in some technology.


----------



## jdeitchler (Oct 10, 2005)

Does anyone know where QVC is uplinking this new HD service to?
Satellite? Transponder? Symbol rate? Code rate? Encryption?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's not on DirecTV yet.


----------



## jdeitchler (Oct 10, 2005)

Dont want to watch it on DirecTV. Want to watch it via TVRO dish.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, sorry, you should probably go over to the FTA side of these forums to ask... this is the DirecTV forum.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

waynebtx said:


> Just what we need a shopping chanel in HD.:eek2:


Actually, we do.

I could barely watch QVC this past holiday season, because the SD was awful. I actually had to go to the Mall to do some of my Christmas shopping. I'm looking forward to next year when I can watch it in HD, do all my Christmas shopping and have it shipped all around the country without leaving my couch.

People that knock QVC are those that have never purchased anything from there and are a bit ignorant about their services. Sure, 80% of the time they sell ugly jewelry to desperate housewives, but they also have great deals on a lot of other stuff if you know when to look.


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

So no carrier has this channel yet? I always find it funny when this happens. 

My wife has been nagging me about this for months, she is not going to be happy if directv does not carry it for months.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I do expect it to launch on DIRECTV soon, because of the common parentage. It may be running on some tiny cable system in Canada (like HGTV-HD was for a while). 

This may be the tipping point for my mom to get HD.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

For the first time in 14 years I would truly be disappointed in DirecTV if they wasted any existing bandwidth on this channel... when D11 becomes operational, fine, but there are more pressing needs than a shopping channel in HD... unless of course DirecTV gets a cut off all sales to DirecTV customers and generously decides to use that money to reduce our monthly subscription fees :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, I do expect it to launch on DIRECTV soon, because of the common parentage.


Based on Libery Media's ownership, I would have expected more hoopla for the launch and at the very least carriage on D*.

Plus we all know how much D* LOVES shopping channels.

Of course, I would have thought Rupert would have put first day carriage of FNC-HD in his sales contract as well.

D* must really be out of bandwidth.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey - QVC is a major employer out here in the western burbs of Philly. Good folks that make a boatload of money. Surprisingly good shopping website too.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

My nephew works for QVC-he does the lighting.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> It's not on DirecTV yet.


and hopefully never will.


----------



## warriorking (Jan 31, 2007)

I never watch it myself , but my mother and sister love it, they even go to the QVC auction held in my local area every week...They sold a new Tashiba 42" HDTV for 500.00 just last week at the auction...


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> and hopefully never will.


you dont want to get on my wifeys bad side


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> It's only a matter of time before everything goes HD, folks.


Like about 10 years, maybe, folks.

I really doubt everything will go HD anytime soon.

It's not just a matter of each TV service provider buying one new piece of equipment, hooking it up, and magically start broadcasting in HD the next day


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Directv/Dish can make more money from them as the HD takes more bandwidth and I assume they pay D*/E* to carry their signal.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

glennb said:


> It's not just a matter of each TV service provider buying one new piece of equipment, hooking it up, and magically start broadcasting in HD the next day


I'm pretty sure I didn't say that or imply it.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> Actually, we do.
> 
> I could barely watch QVC this past holiday season, because the SD was awful. I actually had to go to the Mall to do some of my Christmas shopping. I'm looking forward to next year when I can watch it in HD, do all my Christmas shopping and have it shipped all around the country without leaving my couch.
> 
> People that knock QVC are those that have never purchased anything from there and are a bit ignorant about their services. Sure, 80% of the time they sell ugly jewelry to desperate housewives, but they also have great deals on a lot of other stuff if you know when to look.


+1 QVC is actually my #1 shopping point....other than Amazon.com. I hate going to the malls.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

glennb said:


> Like about 10 years, maybe, folks.


I'd be surprised if there aren't still some SD channels after that 10 years. Why would a channel like Boomerang or RetroTV ever see any need to go HD anytime soon when they are showing nothing but programming that is 20-40 years old?


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Just what we need.................. More shopping networks in HD......Yay...


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> Actually, we do.
> 
> I could barely watch QVC this past holiday season, because the SD was awful. I actually had to go to the Mall to do some of my Christmas shopping. I'm looking forward to next year when I can watch it in HD, do all my Christmas shopping and have it shipped all around the country without leaving my couch.
> 
> People that knock QVC are those that have never purchased anything from there and are a bit ignorant about their services. Sure, 80% of the time they sell ugly jewelry to desperate housewives, but they also have great deals on a lot of other stuff if you know when to look.


They have great stuff & hosts. If you don't like a product or a portable heater starts smelling, in my case they'll exchange/refund. A class act.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

sampatterson said:


> Directv/Dish can make more money from them as the HD takes more bandwidth and I assume they pay D*/E* to carry their signal.


On E* QVC moved from Ch: 224 to Ch: 137. All shopping channels pay Directv, E and cable to be on. I think QVC paid extra for a good slot. I don't like those snake oil channels.


----------

